# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Կրոնական մտորումներ

## Jarre

Այս թեմայում կարող ենք գրել մեր մտորումները կրոնի, աթեիզմի և կրոնի հետ կապված ցանկացած հարցի մասին։ Մտորումներ, որոնք նման են օրագրային գրառումների։ 
Հաճախ պատահում է, որ մենք ցանկանում ենք գրել կրոնի հետ առնչվող որևէ միտք, խոհ, օրագրային գրառում, բայց դրա համար չկա համապատասխան թեմա։ «Անկապ օրագիրը» կամ ««Կրոն» բաժնի թեմաներից դուրս քննարկումներ» թեման ունեն այլ ուղղվածություն։ 

Բարի՛ գալուստ թեմա և հաճելի գրառումներ  :Smile: 

*ՄՈԴԵՐԱՏՈՐԱԿԱՆ. 
Թեմայի կանոնները.
1 Այս թեման նախատեսված է կրոնական խոհերը, մտոորումները, օրագրային մտքերը գրելու համար։ 
2 Թեմայում արգելվում են մեկնաբանությունները՝ ցանկացած տեսքով: Թեմաներում կարող են տեղ գտնել միայն խոհեր, մտորումներ, օրագրային գրառումներ։
2.1 Բաժնի մոդերատորները ջնջելու և տուգանելու են նման թեմաներում այլոց կողմից կատարված բոլոր մյուս գրառումները 
3 Արգելվում են վիրավորական, ծաղրական և ատելություն, թշնամություն հրահրող գրառումները*

----------

Mephistopheles (15.11.2013), Moonwalker (15.11.2013), Sambitbaba (17.11.2013), VisTolog (15.11.2013), Այբ (15.11.2013), Արէա (15.11.2013), Դատարկություն (15.11.2013), Ուլուանա (15.11.2013), Վոլտերա (24.01.2014)

----------


## Jarre

Մենք բոլորս էլ ինչ որ չափով հավատացյալ ենք և ինչ որ չափով աթեիստ։

Օրինակ քրիստոնյան աթեիստ է Զևսի, Ալլահի, Անահիտի և այլ աստվածների և աստվածուհիների հանդեպ։
Իսկ աթեիստը հավատացյալ է բնության օրենքների և գիտական տեսությունների հանդեպ։

----------


## Արամ

Ամեն անգամ Զևսի անունը կարդալուց կամ լսելուց մի բան մեջս շարժվում ա...ես քո խոնարհ ծառան եմ:

----------

VisTolog (18.01.2015)

----------


## Jarre

Կոնկրետ վերցրած մի կրոն, այդ կրոնին չպատկանող հավատացյալների և աթեիստների համար, ընդամենը տրամբանական եզրակացությունների հավաքածո է, որը վերցված է այնպիսի աքսիոմաներից, որոնք չեն համընկնում իրականության հետ։

----------

Sambitbaba (17.11.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Մի քանի տարի առաջ անվերապահորեն կասեի, որ Աստված կա, չնայած հիմա էլ չեմ ժխտում Աստծո գոյությունը, ուղղակի էն ժամանակ խորը չէի մտածում,  ինքս ինձ համար չէի վերլուծում ու չէի ուզում մտքիս թելը այնպես տանել, որ կասկած ծնվեր մեջս, թե Աստված չկա: Երեխա էի  էդ ժամանակ: Բայց հիմա արդեն մտածում եմ, որ Աստծուն, կամ առհասարակ ինչ-որ բանի հավատում ենք, որովհետև դրա կարիքը ունենք: Չենք կարող ապրել առանց հավատի: Հավատը պետք է, որ քեզ մենակ չզգաս, ու երբ թվում է, թե մենակ ես, բայց հավատալով, որ կա Աստված, որը քեզ հետ է, ու քեզ համար դեռ մի նոր դուռ է բացելու, ուզում ես ապրել: 
Հավատքը պետք է ու կարևոր չէ, թե ինչին ես հավատում: Ինչ-որ մի բանին հավատալը, առաջին հերթին հավատն է ինքդ քո հանդեպ, որ քեզ մոտ ամեն ինչ ստացվելու է...

----------

Sambitbaba (17.11.2013), VisTolog (16.11.2013), Վոլտերա (24.01.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

Իսկ ես կրոնի մասին շատ չեմ մտորում, երևի աթեիստ չեմ, դրանից ա  :Jpit:

----------

Moonwalker (15.11.2013), Sambitbaba (17.11.2013), VisTolog (15.11.2013), Վոլտերա (24.01.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

ես էլ չեմ մտորում, ավելի կարևոր բաներ կան…

----------

Jarre (16.11.2013), Sambitbaba (17.11.2013), Շինարար (16.11.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Իսկ ես մեկ-մեկ մտորում եմ կրոնի մասին, մարշուտկի մեջ, կանգնած ժամանակ: Ասում եմ, ինչի՞ են գրեթե բոլոր կրոնները ստիպում սիրել(երկրպագել, գուրգուրել․․․) Աստծուն: Ինչո՞ւ, մի՞թե Աստված ձեր սիրո կարիքը ունի: Ի՞նչին է պետք նրան ձեր սերը: Միակ էակը, որ ձեր սիրո կարիքը ունի՝․․․․ Սաշիկն է:

----------

Jarre (16.11.2013), Quyr Qery (05.11.2017), Sambitbaba (17.11.2013), Արէա (17.11.2013), մարիօ (10.08.2014), Ռուֆուս (16.11.2013), Վոլտերա (24.01.2014), Տրիբուն (16.11.2013)

----------


## Skeptic

Էս ինչքան ժամանակ ա' կրոնական տվայտանքների մեջ եմ: Խոսքն անձնական աշխարհայացքիս մասին չի, քանի որ 18-19 տարեկանից մինչև հիմա ինձ դասում եմ թեիստական հավանականության դոքինզյան սանդղակի 6-րդ կետին (դե ֆակտո աթեիստ - "Ես հաստատ չգիտեմ, սակայն կարծում եմ, որ Աստծո գոյությունը խիստ անհավանական է, ու իմ կյանքն ապրում եմ այն ենթադրությամբ, որ նա չկա"): Բայց կրոնի նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքս պարբերաբար փոխվում ա, ծայրահեղ բացասականից մինչև անկեղծ համակրանք, ու ինձ թվում ա, որ մոտակա ժամանակներս դժվար էլ հստականա: Շատ չփիլիսոփայելու համար առօրյայիցս օրինակ բերեմ. շատերը տեղյակ են, որ բանակում կրոնը փաստացի պարտադրված ա, ու լիքը ոչ հավատացյալ զինվորներ, էդ թվում' ձեր խոնարհ ծառան, աղանդավորի հերետիկոսյան պիտակից խուսափելու համար ստիպված են ավելորդ կապիկություն անել:
Բայց երբ հայտվում ա ոմն կիսագրագետ выскочка-սպա, ով իրան թույլ ա տալիս շատ կոպիտ վարմունքով ստորացնել համարյա աննկատ ձևով թելով խաչ գցած խելոք ու պարզասիրտ ծառայակցիդ, քո վերաբերմունքն էլ ա փոխվում: Ու եղբորս նվիրած խաչը, որը միշտ պահում էի գրպանումս, հիմա կախած ա վզիցս: Հենց էդպես:

----------

boooooooom (02.11.2017), CactuSoul (18.11.2013), Cassiopeia (18.11.2013), Enna Adoly (10.08.2014), GriFFin (10.08.2014), Jarre (18.11.2013), Rammstein (24.01.2014), Rhayader (24.01.2014), Ruby Rue (18.11.2013), Sagittarius (18.11.2013), Sambitbaba (19.11.2013), Աթեիստ (18.11.2013), Անվերնագիր (18.11.2013), Արամ (17.11.2013), Արէա (17.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (17.11.2013), Ներսես_AM (18.11.2013), Շինարար (17.11.2013), Ուլուանա (18.11.2013), Ռուֆուս (18.11.2013), Վահե-91 (18.11.2013), Վոլտերա (24.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Արյա դե զզվցրին էլի: Ակումբում որ կողմ նայում ես, կրոն ա: Ֆեյսբուքի պատս կրոնական ստատուսներով ա ողողված, իսկ եթե իգնոր ես անում, սկսում են պրիվատով կրոնից խոսել: Էդ էլ հերիք չի, բարի մոտ նստած հարբած ջահելն ինձ մոտենում ու սկսում ա Հիսուս Քրիստոսից խոսել: Կլնի՞ ինձ հանգիստ թողնեք: Ես ոչ մեկի հետ չեմ ուզում կրոնական թեմաներով խորանալ, ոչ աթեիստի, ոչ քրիստոնյայի, ոչ էլ ֆլան-ֆստանի հետ:

----------

Jarre (18.11.2013), Mephistopheles (18.11.2013), Մինա (24.01.2014), Շինարար (18.11.2013), Ուլուանա (18.11.2013), Վոլտերա (24.01.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ոնց գցում-բռնում եմ, պիտի համաձայնվեմ Շինի հետ, - կրոնից ամենաշատն աթեիստներն են խոսում: Մտորում են, թե ոչ, չգիտեմ, բայց հաստատ, շատ են խոսում: Հետաքրքիր է, ի՞նչ են փնտրում…

Ու ոնց գցում-բռնում եմ, կրոնից ամենաշատը հատացյալներն են լռում: Հետաքրքիր է, ի՞նչ են կորցրել...

----------

Վոլտերա (24.01.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

2 օր առաջ ՖԲ-ում ծրագրավորողների խմբում (չգիտեմ ոնց եմ դրա մեջ հայտնվել) մեկի սիստեման վնասվել էր, հարցնում էր, ոնց կարելի ա վերականգնել։

 Մի քանի հոգի խորհուրդ տվեցին ֆորմատ անել։ Ես էլ առաջարկեցի ԱՆՎՃԱՐ անալիզ անել dump ֆայլն ու ասել, թե ինչից ա պրոբլեմը։

Մեջբերեմ նրա պատասխանը՝ (ներողություն տրանսլիտի համար)




> Jes kasei merci qez ognutjan aracharki hamar bajc tesnelov qo anun@ "ateist" u qo ejin najelov - cavok jete nujnisk du es ashxarum verchin mnacac admin@ kam developer@ lines - qez jes chem dimi


Ռուսները մի լավ հապավում են հորինել՝ ПГМ (православие головного мозга), սենց դեպքի համար ա։
Վախենում եմ պատկերանցել, թե այսպես «մտածողներն» ինչ թիվ են կազմում։

----------

boooooooom (02.11.2017), GriFFin (10.08.2014), ivy (24.01.2014), Jarre (24.01.2014), Mephistopheles (02.02.2014), Progart (14.08.2017), Quyr Qery (05.11.2017), Rhayader (24.01.2014), Sambitbaba (24.01.2014), VisTolog (18.01.2015), Արամ (02.02.2014), Հայկօ (24.01.2014), մարիօ (10.08.2014), Մինա (24.01.2014), Վահե-91 (25.01.2014), Տրիբուն (24.01.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

Կրոնը մասին շատ չմտածելու մասին լավ անեկդոտ կա: Մի դինջ մարդ պատմում է՝ փողոցով քայլում եմ, մեկ էլ հետևիցս ճպճպոց եմ լսում, ոնց որ ինչ-որ մեկին դոմփեն: Շուռ եմ գալիս՝ տեսնեմ ինձ են դոմփում:

----------

Jarre (24.01.2014), Վոլտերա (24.01.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ֆեսյում Անդրեի մոտ տեսա, խնդրում էր օգնել, մի 8 ամսեկան երեխայի վիրահատության համար գումար հավաքել։
Մտա *վիդեոն* նայելու, վիդեո տակի մեկնաբանությունը՝




> Erexajin tareq ekexeci_Erebuni masivum, Urartu xanuti etevamasum ,hin kinoji shenqum chsmarit kendani ekexeci e gtnvum,Surb Hogov aragnordvox , vortex Astvats hrashqnera gortsum .Mi exeq ANMIT ANHAVATNER ,tareq erexajin Astso Tun, miajn Astvats karox e prkel erexaji kjanqy. ASTSO HAMAR ANHNARIN EV ANKARELI BAN GOJUTYUN CHUNI.﻿


Բա ո՞նց էս «մարդուն» չմաղթես, որ իրա հարազատը նույն օրն ընկնի, ինքն էլ վիրահատությունից հրաժարվի, որ համ հարազատին կորցնի, համ տանեն, մինչև կյանքի վերջը բերդում փտի։

Հա, ես չաՐ եմ։ Համենայն դեպս _դրանց_ հանդեպ։

----------

boooooooom (02.11.2017), Jarre (03.06.2014), Nihil (02.02.2014), Vaio (02.02.2014), VisTolog (18.01.2015), Արամ (02.02.2014), Վահե-91 (02.02.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

Պաշտելու աստիճան սիրում եմ աշխարքիս բոլոր կրոներն, իսկ ինչպես չսիրեմ դրանց եթե դրանք բոլորն էլ ցույց են տալիս մարդու թաղծոտ իրականությունը ` ով է մարդն, ինչու է անընդհատ փորում Երկիրը և որն է տիեզերքի առաքելության մեջ նրա դերը...
Աստված... Աստված չէ, նա չկար իսկզբանե, կայի ես...
Աստված չկար չէ, դրան սերտեց, կերտեց ու ինձ նվիրեց մարդու  ` Սուտը մեծագույն...  դա Տեր Կսկիծին է անդավաճան, նա է ամենամարդասեր Աստվածն աշխարքիս, նա որն իր մարդասիրությունն արտահայտում է չլքելու հատկությամբ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հնդկաստանում մի մեջիթի վրա գրված է. 

Հիսուս ասել է. "Այս աշխարհը` կամուրջ է: Անցիր նրանով, բայց քո տունը նրա վրա մի սարքիր":

Մտորումս Հիսուսի խոսքերը չեն: Մտորումս սա է. արդյո՞ք որևէ քրիստոնեական եկեղեցի թույլ կտար, որ Բուդդայի խոսքերը դրոշմեին իր պատերին... :Think:

----------

Jarre (08.07.2015), Նիկեա (26.07.2015), Ուլուանա (08.07.2015)

----------


## luys747

Ինձ համար միշտ հետաքրքիր է եղել, թե մարդու ինչ հատկանիշների հիման վրա է Աստված ընտրում մարդուն եվ տալիս իր գաղտնիքները։  Եթե մենք էլ կարողանայինք ճիշտ ընտրել, միլիոնավոր աստվածներ չէին լինի։ Կլիներ Մեկը։

----------


## Xachakur

ԱՍՏՎԱԾ բոլոր մարդկանց տվել է նույն ունակությունները , ամեն ինչ կախված է այն բանից թէ մենք ինչպես ենք այն ծառայեցնում մեր նպատակներին :
ԱՍՏՎԱԾ լինելով բարի մարդկանց տվել է ազատ ընտրելու իրավունք , բայց մարդիք միշտ ընտրում են չարը եվ անմաքուրը :
Իրականում կա ԱՍՏՎԱԾ եվ կան աստվածներ : Ավելի հասկանալի լինելու համար ասեմ , որ կան բզմաթիվ հատուկ անուն ունեցող աստվածներ եվ կա միակ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ը որը հատուկ անուն չունի , որովհետեվ լինելով միակը նա դրա կարիքը չունի , որը ստեղծողն է բոլորի ներառյալ ամբողջ տիեզերքը եվ մեզ համար տեսանելի ու անտեսանելի ամեն ինչ եվ որին դիմելու համար մենք ասում ենք // ՀԱՅՐ մեր // նկատի ունենալով որ նա է ամեն ինչի սկզբնաղբյուրը հետեվաբար եվ նա է այն ԷՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ-ը որից եվ սկիզբ են առնում ամեն ոք եվ ամեն ինչ :

----------


## Rhayader

Փոքր ժամանակ ինձ նեղում էր, որ աստված ինձ տեսնում է, երբ ես մաստուրբացիայով եմ զբաղվում: Հետո սկսեց դուր գալ: Հետաքրքիր էքսհիբիցիոնիզմի տարր կար մեջը: Ասենք, մեկը կա, որ քո կամքից անկախ, քո կամքին հակառակ քեզ նայում է, ու, ըստ կրոնի, դատապարտում: Հասկացա, որ ոչ թե ես պիտի ինձ վատ զգամ, այլ իրեն ստիպեմ վատ զգալ: Ի վերջո, ուրիշներին նայելը նման պահերին առանց համաձայնության, այն էլ դատապարտելու նպատակով, խոզություն է:

----------

Jarre (29.07.2015), Progart (14.08.2017), Աթեիստ (28.07.2015), մարդագայլուկ (08.08.2015), Մուշու (28.07.2015), Վահե-91 (28.07.2015)

----------


## Վահե-91

Երբ 3-4 դասարանում էի սովորում մեր դպրոցում հատուկ «կրոն»-ի դաս կար: Մինչև դասը սկսվելը մի քանի աղոթք էինք ամբողջ դասարանով ասում ու նոր անցնում «դասի»: Աղոթելուց միշտ մի բան էր մտքիս  գալիս, մտածում էի, տենաս հո՞ ապուշի տպավորություն չեմ թողնում ձեռքերս տենց պահած  :Think:

----------

Jarre (29.07.2015), Rhayader (28.07.2015)

----------


## Xachakur

Ինձ թվում է որ աթեիստները պարզապեզ բավարար ժամանակ չէն նվիրել իրենց շրջապատի երեվույթներին դրա համար էլ չէն հավատում : Ապացուցված բան է , որ մարդուն մատնում են իր աչքերը : Այս պարագայում նույնպես գաղտնիքը բացահայտում են աչքերը : Ինձ միշտ հետաքրքրել է մի հարց , ինչու մարդ ունի երկու աչք ու երկուսն էլ նույն կողմի վրա : Այ եթե աչքի մեկը լիներ ետեվի կողմից , ապա ավելի շատ տարածություն կտեսներ , այնպես ինչպես ականջներն են տարբեր կողմերի վրա : Այդ պատճառով ես եկել եմ այն համոզման , որ աչքերը մարդ ձեռք է բերել ոչ թէ միջավայրին համակերպվելու համար այլ ինչ որ մեկին նմանվելու համար // ինչպես գրված է աստվածաշնչում //:

----------

Mephistopheles (08.08.2015)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական. կարծես թե բոլորը մոռացել են թեմայի կանոնները ու հատկապես այն մեկը, որով տվյալ թեման տարբերվում է կրոնական այլ թեմաներից։ Հիշեցնում եմ.

Թեմայի կանոնները.
1 Այս թեման նախատեսված է կրոնական խոհերը, մտոորումները, օրագրային մտքերը գրելու համար։ 
2 Թեմայում արգելվում են մեկնաբանությունները՝ ցանկացած տեսքով: Թեմաներում կարող են տեղ գտնել միայն խոհեր, մտորումներ, օրագրային գրառումներ։
2.1 Բաժնի մոդերատորները ջնջելու և տուգանելու են նման թեմաներում այլոց կողմից կատարված բոլոր մյուս գրառումները 
3 Արգելվում են վիրավորական, ծաղրական և ատելություն, թշնամություն հրահրող գրառումները։

Ծավալված քննարկումը տեղափոխվել է «Կրոն» բաժնի թեմաներից դուրս քննարկումներ»։ Մեջբերումներ ու մեկնաբանություններ պարունակող և մյուսների մտորումները քննարկող հաջորդ գրառումները կջնջվեն, հեղինակները կտուգանվեն։*

----------

Chuk (09.08.2015), insider (10.08.2015), Sambitbaba (10.08.2015), Աթեիստ (09.08.2015), Զաքար (10.08.2015)

----------


## arazaz

> Ինձ թվում է որ աթեիստները պարզապեզ բավարար ժամանակ չէն նվիրել իրենց շրջապատի երեվույթներին դրա համար էլ չէն հավատում : Ապացուցված բան է , որ մարդուն մատնում են իր աչքերը : Այս պարագայում նույնպես գաղտնիքը բացահայտում են աչքերը : Ինձ միշտ հետաքրքրել է մի հարց , ինչու մարդ ունի երկու աչք ու երկուսն էլ նույն կողմի վրա : Այ եթե աչքի մեկը լիներ ետեվի կողմից , ապա ավելի շատ տարածություն կտեսներ , այնպես ինչպես ականջներն են տարբեր կողմերի վրա : Այդ պատճառով ես եկել եմ այն համոզման , որ աչքերը մարդ ձեռք է բերել ոչ թէ միջավայրին համակերպվելու համար այլ ինչ որ մեկին նմանվելու համար // ինչպես գրված է աստվածաշնչում //:


Ես չեմ պատկեչացնում, թե ոնց՞ կարող է մարդ հավատա ինչ որ բանի․․․

----------


## Մարի-Լույս

> Ես չեմ պատկեչացնում, թե ոնց՞ կարող է մարդ հավատա ինչ որ բանի․․․


Այսինքն?... բա հենց հավատնա, որ հրաշքներա գործում: :Think:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Մտորման հիմքը.
"Մենք բոլորս ինչ-որ իմաստով հավատացյալներ ենք: Մենք հավատում ենք, որ նյութական աշխարհի պատրանքն` իրականություն է: Այդ հավատը կալանում է մեզ միակ հնարավոր բանտում: Այն չի թողնում մեզ ճամփորդություն կատարել դեպի _անճանաչելին:"_ (Դիպակ Չոպրա)

Մտորումն ինքը.
"Իրականությանը համապատասխանելու համար մեր հավատամքները պետք է քիչ-քիչ փոխվեն, չէ՞ որ քվանտային աշխարհում հավատամքներն ու համոզմունքներն են, որ իրականություն են կերտում": (Չոպրա Դիպակ)


Անձնական.
Անփոփոխ է միայն հետևյալ ճշմարտությունը. մեր իսկական տունը` Լույսն է: (Դիպուկ դիտակ) :Smile:

----------


## Down to Earth

Հունական, հայկական առասպելներ շատ եմ սիրել կարդալ դեռ փոքրուց: Մի անգամ հունական աստվածների առասպելները կարդալուց մտածեցի որ քրիստոնեությունը որոշակի չափով հեռացրել է մեզ բնությունից: Այդ օրվանից սկսեցի հետաքրքրվել բնության փիլիսոփայության մասին կրոնով, ուսմունքով:

----------


## Այբ

Վերջերս եկել եմ այն եզրակացության, որ չեմ կարողանում կոնկրետ պատասխանել՝ հավատում եմ Աստծուն, թե՞ չէ, կամ Աստված կա, թե՞ չէ հարցերին։ Եվ մտածում եմ, որ իրականում ոչ մի բան էլ չկա, ուղղակի մարդիկ են "ստեղծել Աստծուն", որ , այսպես ասած, ունենան "հիմք", որ մենակ չեն, ու կա ինչ-որ մեկը, որ լսում է իրենց և այլն։ Բացի դրանից կա մահվան վախը, և Աստծո գոյությունը՝ "հավերժական կյանքի խոստմամբ", իսկը տեղին է։ Մարդիկ, ըստ էության, հավատում են Աստծուն, որ հավատան (կամ իրենց համոզեն) հավերժական կյանքի գոյությանը։ 
Սա, իհարկե, շատ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք է․․․ Ուղղակի պետք է ապրել, ու չմտածել կրոնական բաների մասին․․․ փաստորեն, ըստ էության, ես չեմ հավատում ։ՃՃ

----------

boooooooom (13.02.2016), John (12.02.2016), Աթեիստ (12.02.2016), Մարի-Լույս (12.02.2016), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (12.02.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Վերջերս եկել եմ այն եզրակացության, որ չեմ կարողանում կոնկրետ պատասխանել՝ հավատում եմ Աստծուն, թե՞ չէ, կամ Աստված կա, թե՞ չէ հարցերին։ Եվ մտածում եմ, որ իրականում ոչ մի բան էլ չկա, ուղղակի մարդիկ են "ստեղծել Աստծուն", որ , այսպես ասած, ունենան "հիմք", որ մենակ չեն, ու կա ինչ-որ մեկը, որ լսում է իրենց և այլն։ Բացի դրանից կա մահվան վախը, և Աստծո գոյությունը՝ "հավերժական կյանքի խոստմամբ", իսկը տեղին է։ Մարդիկ, ըստ էության, հավատում են Աստծուն, որ հավատան (կամ իրենց համոզեն) հավերժական կյանքի գոյությանը։ 
> Սա, իհարկե, շատ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք է․․․ Ուղղակի պետք է ապրել, ու չմտածել կրոնական բաների մասին․․․ փաստորեն, ըստ էության, ես չեմ հավատում ։ՃՃ


Վերջերս եկել եմ եզրակացության, որ հարցերն, ինչպես. "Հավատում եմ Աստծոն, թե՞ չէ", կամ "Կա Աստված, թե՞ չէ", - ուղղակի ծուղակներ են, որ Աստված սարքել է մարդու գլխին այն բանից հետո, երբ մարդ չգիտես ինչու վերցրեց-որոշեց, որ ինքը` մենակ է:

Բայց մտածում եմ, արդյո՞ք իրականում ես մենակ եմ: Սուրյեկտիվորեն համոզված եմ, որ ոչ: Բայց օբյեկրտիվորեն ուզում եմ հարցնել յուրաքանչյուր սուբյեկտի. Մարդ, ձեռքդ դիր սրտիդ ու ասա ինձ. դու մենա՞կ ես: Դու ունես ծնողներ, դու ունես զավակներ, քույրեր-եղբայրներ, ընկերներ-հարևաններ, բարեկամներ-թշնամիներ, ծանոթներ և օտարներ, - և այդ բոլորի մեջ դու մենա՞կ ես... Դու մենա՞կ ես, մարդ, համոզվա՞ծ ես դրանում: Այսինքն այս թվարկածս բոլորը, որ քո կյանքն երն կազմում, քեզ համար այնքան նշանակություն չունեն, որ դու` մենա՞կ ես... Իսկ կարո՞ղ ես գոնե մտածել այն մասին, որ այդ թվարկածս ցուցակի անձիք, տո հենց թեկուզ ամենասկզբից, վերանում են քո կյանքից. այսօր առաջինը, վաղը երկրորդը, հետո երրորդը, և այդպես մինչև վերջ... Սկսած ծնողներիցդ ու վերջացրած զավակներովդ... որպեսզի դու հասկանաս, թե ինչ ասել է` լինել մենակ: Հետո նոր եկ, ու կխոսենք մենակությունից, լա՞վ...

Իսկ առայժմ, եթե կարող ես, Աստծոն հորինելու այլ պատճառներ գտիր...  

Սա` երբ մտորում եմ սուբյեկտիվ միայնության մասին:

Իսկ երբ մտորում եմ օբյեկտիվ միայնության մասին... Տիպա. մարդկությունը միայնակ է ամբողջ Տիեզերքում...

...Ճշմարիտն ասած, վաղուց է, որ արդեն չեմ էլ մտորում օբյեկտիվ միայնության մասին: Մի տեսակ չի մտորվում այլևս, ինչ է...

Եթե սուբյեկտիվորեն նայեմ հարցին, օբյեկտիվ միայնությունը վաղուց արդեն հերքել եմ իմ համար: Եթե այսօր արդեն գիտականորեն ապացուցված է, որ մեր գալակտիկայում` Ծիր Կաթինում, երկու հարյուր միլիոն արև կա իր մոլորակներով ու լուսիններով հանդերձ, և որ (մեր) Տիեզերքում`երկու հարյուր միլիոն` Ծիր Կաթինի պես այլ գալակտիկաներ էլ կան, իրենց երկու հարյուր միլիոն արևներով ու մոլորակներով ու լուսիններով հանդերձ, - իսկ այն "մեր" բառը փակագծերի մեջ գրեցի, որովհետև "ոչ" գիտականորեն էլ ասում են, Մեր Տիեզերքը` մոտակա յոթ Տիեզերքների թվին է պատկանում և այլն... 
Կարելի է (կարելի՞ է) ասել, որ "համարյա" գիտականորեն ապացուցված է արդեն, որ մենք առաջին քաղաքակրթությունը չեն այս մոլորակի վրա, որ մեզանից առաջ էլ եղել են ոմանք...
"Ոչ" գիտականորեն ասում են, որ մեզ հետ միասին էլ այսօր, այս մոլորակի վրա ապրում են նաև այլ քաղաքակրթություններ (մարդիկ), բայց այլ տարածքներում... Ինչպես նաև բազում այլ մտածող էություններ (ոչ մարդիկ)...

Իմ սուբյեկտիվ իրականության մեջ ես հենց այդպիսին եմ համարում իմ օբյեկտիվ իրականությունը, և սա նշանակում է, որ ցանկության դեպքում էլ ես չեմ կարող լինել մենակ: Եվ ստացվում է, որ այստեղ էլ` լրիվ անիմաստ է հորինել ինչ-որ Աստծո` մենակ չլինելու համար:

Հա, մոռանում էի արդեն օբյեկտիվորեն էլ նայել օբյեկտիվ միայնության հարցին...

Ամբողջ մարդկության պատմության ընթացքում (գիտականորեն ապացուցված), լայնանում է մարդու գիտակցությունը, ինչին անխուսափելիորեն հաջորդում է նաև տեսադաշտի (կամ աշխարհայացքի) լայնացումը: Դրա վառ ապացույցն է ամեն հաջորդ սերունդ, որն անշուշտ ավելի գիտակից է նախորդից և ավելի շատ ինֆորմացիա ունի: Սա է էվոլյուցիան, *բարե*-շրջումը: Այսինքն, գնալով ավելի ու ավելի են մեծանում մեր ճանաչելի աշխարհի սահմանները: Այսինքն, այն, ինչ ես չգիտեի երեկ, այսօր արդեն գիտեմ, իսկ ինչ այսօր չգիտեմ, կիմանամ վաղը: Դրանում համոզված լինել ինձ օգնում է մարդկության օբյեկտիվ կենսափորձը, որն իր ամբողջ զարգացման ընթացքում ավելի շատ վերելք է ապրում, քան անկում: Ուղղակի պետք է հասկանալ, որ անկումներն էլ են անհրաժեշտ մարդուն, և առանց անկումերի անհնար են նաև վերելքները: Եթե ծառի տերևները չթոշնեն ու թափվեն, ծառն ինչպե՞ս կծաղկի...
Հա, այսօր մենք անհամեմատ ավելի շատ գիտենք, քան գիտեինք երկու հազար տարի առաջ, բայց եթե նայես ապագայի հաշվարկով, ավելի շատ բան գիտե՞ս, թե՞ չգիտես... 
Եթե հիսուն տարի առաջ համարեինք, որ ամեն ինչ գիտենք հեռուստացույցների մասին, այսօր գունավոր հեռուստացույց կունենայի՞նք (բայց ախր ի՞նչ պետք է հասկանաս այս ասածիցս, ասենք, Նիկեան... Արդյո՞ք նա գիտի, որ եղել են ոչ-գունավոր հեռուստացույցներ էլ...): Եթե երեսուն տարի առաջ համարեինք, որ ամեն ինչ գիտենք հեռախոսների մասին... Բայց սա արդեն թող փորձի մի քանի տարի հետո բացատրել, ասենք, Չուկը` Ավետիսին...
Եվ ուրեմն, եթե դու, մարդ, այսօր չես հասկանում, որ դու մասնիկն ես Աստծո, ինչու՞ ես հերքում, որ կհասկանաս վաղը... Չէ՞ որ նա, որ հնարեց գունավոր հեռուստացույցը, երբեք չէր հնարի այն, եթե այն հերքեր...

Հա, մի եզրակացության էլ եմ եկել վերջերս: Որ անիմաստ հարցերն, ինչպես. "Հավատում եմ Աստծոն, թե՞ չէ", կամ "Կա Աստված, թե՞ չէ", - հետևանքն են այն թյուրիմացության, որ մարդ իրեն համարում է... պատահականություն:

Եվ այս եզրակացությունից հետո վերանում են թե սուբյեկտիվը և թե օբյեկտիվը և մի հարց է մնոպւմ միայն. *Մարդ, պատահականությու՞ն ես Դու արդյոք...*

----------


## Այբ

> Վերջերս եկել եմ եզրակացության, որ հարցերն, ինչպես. "Հավատում եմ Աստծոն, թե՞ չէ", կամ "Կա Աստված, թե՞ չէ", - ուղղակի ծուղակներ են, որ Աստված սարքել է մարդու գլխին այն բանից հետո, երբ մարդ չգիտես ինչու վերցրեց-որոշեց, որ ինքը` մենակ է:
> 
> Բայց մտածում եմ, արդյո՞ք իրականում ես մենակ եմ: Սուրյեկտիվորեն համոզված եմ, որ ոչ: Բայց օբյեկրտիվորեն ուզում եմ հարցնել յուրաքանչյուր սուբյեկտի. Մարդ, ձեռքդ դիր սրտիդ ու ասա ինձ. դու մենա՞կ ես: Դու ունես ծնողներ, դու ունես զավակներ, քույրեր-եղբայրներ, ընկերներ-հարևաններ, բարեկամներ-թշնամիներ, ծանոթներ և օտարներ, - և այդ բոլորի մեջ դու մենա՞կ ես... Դու մենա՞կ ես, մարդ, համոզվա՞ծ ես դրանում: Այսինքն այս թվարկածս բոլորը, որ քո կյանքն երն կազմում, քեզ համար այնքան նշանակություն չունեն, որ դու` մենա՞կ ես... Իսկ կարո՞ղ ես գոնե մտածել այն մասին, որ այդ թվարկածս ցուցակի անձիք, տո հենց թեկուզ ամենասկզբից, վերանում են քո կյանքից. այսօր առաջինը, վաղը երկրորդը, հետո երրորդը, և այդպես մինչև վերջ... Սկսած ծնողներիցդ ու վերջացրած զավակներովդ... որպեսզի դու հասկանաս, թե ինչ ասել է` լինել մենակ: Հետո նոր եկ, ու կխոսենք մենակությունից, լա՞վ...
> 
> Իսկ առայժմ, եթե կարող ես, Աստծոն հորինելու այլ պատճառներ գտիր...  
> 
> Սա` երբ մտորում եմ սուբյեկտիվ միայնության մասին:
> 
> Իսկ երբ մտորում եմ օբյեկտիվ միայնության մասին... Տիպա. մարդկությունը միայնակ է ամբողջ Տիեզերքում...
> ...


Sambitbaba ջան, ես չեմ մանրամասնի /հիմա ժամանակ չունեմ/, ուղղակի ասեմ, որ ըստ իս, յուրաքանչյուր ոք՝ լինի Աստծուն հավատացող, կամ հակառակը, միշտ օրինակներ կգտնի ապացուցելու, թե ինչու է հավատում, կամ չի հավատում։ Ինձ համար կրոնական մեկնությունները շատ դեպքերում նույնիսկ անտրամաբանական են թվում։ Բայց այն, որ ես չեմ հավատում Աստծուն և առհասարակ, բոլոր կրոնական բաները համարում եմ մարդու "ստեղծածը", այնուամենայնիվ, գտնում եմ, որ եթե հավատը օգնում է մարդուն՝ դա վատ չի, թող հավատա։  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (14.02.2016), Sambitbaba (15.02.2016)

----------


## anhush

> Ամբողջ մարդկության պատմության ընթացքում (գիտականորեն ապացուցված), լայնանում է մարդու գիտակցությունը, ինչին անխուսափելիորեն հաջորդում է նաև տեսադաշտի (կամ աշխարհայացքի) լայնացումը: Դրա վառ ապացույցն է ամեն հաջորդ սերունդ, որն անշուշտ ավելի գիտակից է նախորդից և ավելի շատ ինֆորմացիա ունի: Սա է էվոլյուցիան, *բարե*-շրջումը: Այսինքն, գնալով ավելի ու ավելի են մեծանում մեր ճանաչելի աշխարհի սահմանները: Այսինքն, այն, ինչ ես չգիտեի երեկ, այսօր արդեն գիտեմ, իսկ ինչ այսօր չգիտեմ, կիմանամ վաղը: Դրանում համոզված լինել ինձ օգնում է մարդկության օբյեկտիվ կենսափորձը, որն իր ամբողջ զարգացման ընթացքում ավելի շատ վերելք է ապրում, քան անկում: Ուղղակի պետք է հասկանալ, որ անկումներն էլ են անհրաժեշտ մարդուն, և առանց անկումերի անհնար են նաև վերելքները: Եթե ծառի տերևները չթոշնեն ու թափվեն, ծառն ինչպե՞ս կծաղկի...
> Հա, այսօր մենք անհամեմատ ավելի շատ գիտենք, քան գիտեինք երկու հազար տարի առաջ, բայց եթե նայես ապագայի հաշվարկով, ավելի շատ բան գիտե՞ս, թե՞ չգիտես... 
> Եթե հիսուն տարի առաջ համարեինք, որ ամեն ինչ գիտենք հեռուստացույցների մասին, այսօր գունավոր հեռուստացույց կունենայի՞նք (բայց ախր ի՞նչ պետք է հասկանաս այս ասածիցս, ասենք, Նիկեան... Արդյո՞ք նա գիտի, որ եղել են ոչ-գունավոր հեռուստացույցներ էլ...): Եթե երեսուն տարի առաջ համարեինք, որ ամեն ինչ գիտենք հեռախոսների մասին... Բայց սա արդեն թող փորձի մի քանի տարի հետո բացատրել, ասենք, Չուկը` Ավետիսին...
> Եվ ուրեմն, եթե դու, մարդ, այսօր չես հասկանում, որ դու մասնիկն ես Աստծո, ինչու՞ ես հերքում, որ կհասկանաս վաղը... Չէ՞ որ նա, որ հնարեց գունավոր հեռուստացույցը, երբեք չէր հնարի այն, եթե այն հերքեր...


տեխնիակական միջոցների ու հնարների բանեցումը չի կարելի համարել 


> լայնանում է մարդու գիտակցությունը, ինչին անխուսափելիորեն հաջորդում է նաև տեսադաշտի (կամ աշխարհայացքի) լայնացումը:


ավելին, էսօրվա միջինացված Մարդը, շատ ավելի թույլ զարգացած աշխարահայցք ունի, քան ուներ անցիալում: Իսկ գիտանականները ընդանրապես ոչ մի աշխարահայացք չունեն,  համեմատած օրինակ միջնադարյան արաբա գիտնականների , կամ 500 տարի առաջվա եվրոպական գիտնականների հետ:  կրկնում եմ, ես խոսում եմ աշխարահայացքի , և ոչ լաբարատոր կամ այլ տեխնիկական միջոցների ունենալու հետ: Աշխարահայացքը նախ և առաջ Բարոյականություն է - իր բարոյական Սկզբունքների պահպանմամբ, որից   էսօրվա գիտնականը էնքան է հեռու, ինչքան միջնադարյան արաբական գիտնականները հետու էին բիսզնես դպրոցներից ու բիզնես "պրոյեկտներից " 
Ասածս էն է, որ Մարդկությունը ավելի ու ավելի է խորանում խավարի ճիրանները: Առաջին հերթին հենց Աշխարահայացքային իմաստով:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> տեխնիակական միջոցների ու հնարների բանեցումը չի կարելի համարել 
> ավելին, էսօրվա միջինացված Մարդը, շատ ավելի թույլ զարգացած աշխարահայցք ունի, քան ուներ անցիալում: Իսկ գիտանականները ընդանրապես ոչ մի աշխարահայացք չունեն,  համեմատած օրինակ միջնադարյան արաբա գիտնականների , կամ 500 տարի առաջվա եվրոպական գիտնականների հետ:  կրկնում եմ, ես խոսում եմ աշխարահայացքի , և ոչ լաբարատոր կամ այլ տեխնիկական միջոցների ունենալու հետ: Աշխարահայացքը նախ և առաջ Բարոյականություն է - իր բարոյական Սկզբունքների պահպանմամբ, որից   էսօրվա գիտնականը էնքան է հեռու, ինչքան միջնադարյան արաբական գիտնականները հետու էին բիսզնես դպրոցներից ու բիզնես "պրոյեկտներից " 
> Ասածս էն է, որ Մարդկությունը ավելի ու ավելի է խորանում խավարի ճիրանները: Առաջին հերթին հենց Աշխարահայացքային իմաստով:


Ինչ-որ տեղ կարող եմ համաձայնվել քեզ հետ, Անհուշ ջան, բայց սա` այդ տեղը չէ:
Այստեղ մենք տարբեր բաների մասին ենք խոսում...

----------


## Արմեն3

> տեխնիակական միջոցների ու հնարների բանեցումը չի կարելի համարել 
> ավելին, էսօրվա միջինացված Մարդը, շատ ավելի թույլ զարգացած աշխարահայցք ունի, քան ուներ անցիալում: Իսկ գիտանականները ընդանրապես ոչ մի աշխարահայացք չունեն,  համեմատած օրինակ միջնադարյան արաբա գիտնականների , կամ 500 տարի առաջվա եվրոպական գիտնականների հետ:  կրկնում եմ, ես խոսում եմ աշխարահայացքի , և ոչ լաբարատոր կամ այլ տեխնիկական միջոցների ունենալու հետ: Աշխարահայացքը նախ և առաջ Բարոյականություն է - իր բարոյական Սկզբունքների պահպանմամբ, որից   էսօրվա գիտնականը էնքան է հեռու, ինչքան միջնադարյան արաբական գիտնականները հետու էին բիսզնես դպրոցներից ու բիզնես "պրոյեկտներից " 
> Ասածս էն է, որ Մարդկությունը ավելի ու ավելի է խորանում խավարի ճիրանները: Առաջին հերթին հենց Աշխարահայացքային իմաստով:


Եթե դժվար չի,կոնկրետացեք մի քիչ:Ինչի՞ հիման վրա եք ենթադրում որ այսօրվա գիտնականները չունեն աշխարահայաց,որը Ձեր մեկնամանմամբ բարոյականություն է:Ինչ ի նկատի ունեք բարոյական սկզբունքներ ասելով և նորից ինչու եք համոզված որ գիտնականները դրանցից զուրկ են։Քանի՞ գիտնականի հետ եք ծանոթ,եթե ոչ անձամբ այլ իրանց աշխատանքների միջոցով։Ու խավարի ճիրանները ասելով ի՞նչ եք հասկանում։

----------

Աթեիստ (28.04.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Դու հարցնում ես ինչու ո՞չ. Ես քեզ կպատասխանեմ Սամ ջան. քանի որ Աստված մեզ ստեղծել է, որ Իրեն երկրպագենք՝ ինչպես Ինքն է ասում Իր խոսքում.  Իսկ ուրիշ տեղ ասում է՝ կանչիր Ինձ և Ես քեզ կպատասխանեմ…


Էն, որ ասում է, թե կպատասխանի, հավատում եմ հարյուր տոկոսով ու սեփական կաշվիս վրա էլ զգացել եմ: Բայց որ մեզ ստեղծել ու նստել-սպասում է, որ մենք իրեն երկրպագենք, դրան չեմ հավատում, կներես: Ուզում ես երկրպագիր, ուզում ես` ոչ, դա արդեն ոչ թե Աստծո խնդիրն է, այլ իմ կամ քո... Ամենակատարյալ սերը` անաչառ սերն է, առանց ինչ-որ պահանջի, առանց սպասումների. դու սիրում ես ու երջանիկ ես քո սիրով, ու վերջ: Որևէ այլ դեպքում սերը առուծախ է դառնում, բիզնես: Իսկ որևէ բնագավառում (նույնիսկ սիրո) որևէ մեկը կարո՞ղ է արդյոք Աստծոց ավելի կատարյալ ինչ-որ բան անել: Կրկնում եմ. Աստված սիրում է ամենակատարյալ սիրով, և ոչ փոխհատուցում է պահանջում, ոչ էլ սպասումներ ունի:




> Որպեսզի ավելի հասկանալի լինի ասածս, փորձեմ մատչելի օրինակով բացատրել. Դու ունես հայր՝ ով քեզ շատ է սիրում և միշտ քո թիկունքին կանգնած է՝ քո ամեն մի դժվարության պահին. Բայց ինչ ես կարծում, նա իրեն ինչպես կզգա, եթե դու իրեն հիշես միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ դժվարության մեջ լինես. Ավելի կոնկրետ՝ դու հիշես իրեն, երբ իր կարիքը ունես՝ երբ ինքը քեզ պետք է… Իսկ ու՞ր մնաց նրա հետ զրուցելը, շփվելը, ժամանակ անցկացնելը, իր խոսքին հնազանդվելը, ասելը՝ թե սիրում ես իրեն՝ թե՛ խոսքերով և թե՛ գործերով… Իհարկե, ինչպես Աստված, այնպես էլ քո հայրը՝ իր արածների դիմաց քեզնից ոչինչ չի պահանջում, բայց ակնկալում է…


Երբ դու խոսում ես իմ` հորս հիշելու կամ նրա կարիքն ունենալում մասին, դու խոսում ես իմ մասին, այլ ոչ թե իմ հոր մասին, Սամվել ջան:
Իմ հոր կատարայալ սերը իմ հիշելուց կամ չհիշելուց ոչ կավելանա, ոչ էլ կպակասի (հիշիր անառակ որդու վերադարձը, կամ երբ հովիվը իննսուն ինը ոչխարին թողնում և գնում է մեկին, մոլորվածին փնտրելու), և իմ` իր խոսքին չհնազանդվելու համար էլ ոչ կպատժի ինձ, ոչ էլ կտապակի գեհենի կրակի վրա: Դու էլ քո զավակի հետ այդպես դաժանորեն չես վարվի, ես էլ իմ զավակի հետ: Գիտե՞ս ինչու: Որովհետև առաջին հերթին հենց Աստված է, որ իր զավակների հետ այդպես վարվել չի կարող: Իսկ մենք ստեղծված ենք Նրա կերպ և նմանությամբ...




> Գիտես Սամ, միգուցե դու պետք է Աստծուն ճանաչես ոչ թե այնպես, ինչպես պատկերացնում ես, այլ այնպես, ինչպես Նա ներկայանում է… Ի վերջո, կրոնը՝ որը քեզ համար այդքան անընդունելի է, միգուցե հենց նրանից է առաջանում, որ մարդիկ պատկերացնում են Աստծուն այնպես, ինչպես հուշում են իրենց պատկերացումները…


Սամվել ջան, Աստված ներկայանում է քեզ այնպես, ինչպես դու պատկերացնում ես նրան, այլ տարբերտակ չկա: Աթեիստը պատկերացնում է իրեն, որ Աստված չկա, դե, Աստված էլ ներկայանում է նրան որպես Գոյություն Չունեցող Աստված:
Կամքի ազատություն: Դա Աստծո ամենամեծ նվերն է մարդուն, և մեկ անգամ տալով, Աստված այլևս անկարող է այն դրժել:




> Իսկ այդ պատմությունը… Դու իրո՞ք կարծում ես, որ Աստծո մոտ կան կախարդական խոսքեր, կախարդական տեղեր…


Դու սա լրջորե՞ն ես գրել...
Եթե լրջորեն, ապա վերադարձիր և նորից ուշադիր կարդա այդ պատմությունը:
Եթե շարունակես համարել, որ հարցդ` լուրջ է, - ուրեմն վերընթերցիր այդ պատմությունն այնքան, մինչև կսկսեց ծիծաղել լուրջ տված հարցիդ վրա: :Wink:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Եթե դժվար չի,կոնկրետացեք մի քիչ:Ինչի՞ հիման վրա եք ենթադրում որ այսօրվա գիտնականները չունեն աշխարահայաց,որը Ձեր մեկնամանմամբ բարոյականություն է:Ինչ ի նկատի ունեք բարոյական սկզբունքներ ասելով և նորից ինչու եք համոզված որ գիտնականները դրանցից զուրկ են։Քանի՞ գիտնականի հետ եք ծանոթ,եթե ոչ անձամբ այլ իրանց աշխատանքների միջոցով։Ու խավարի ճիրանները ասելով ի՞նչ եք հասկանում։


ԲարիգալուստԱկումբ,Արմենջան... :Smile:

----------


## Արմեն3

> ԲարիգալուստԱկումբ,Արմենջան...


Շնորհակալություն  :Smile:

----------


## Մուշու

Ինձ ինչ որ մեկը կբացատրի, ինչի՞ ա առաքելական եկեղեցու հետևորդը ուզում Հռոմի Պապից օրհնություն ստանալ: Ցանկալի ա մատչելի ու առանց աստծուն գովելու: 
Շնորհակալություն

----------

Cassiopeia (24.06.2016), Աթեիստ (24.06.2016), Այբ (24.06.2016), Տրիբուն (24.06.2016)

----------


## Micke

> Ինձ ինչ որ մեկը կբացատրի, ինչի՞ ա առաքելական եկեղեցու հետևորդը ուզում Հռոմի Պապից օրհնություն ստանալ: Ցանկալի ա մատչելի ու առանց աստծուն գովելու: 
> Շնորհակալություն


Մուշու ջան եթե Ֆրանցիսկուսի փոխարեն գար ասենք Միք Ջագերը կամ Անգելա Մերկելն ու ասեր թե պատրաստա օրհնելու մարդկանց հավատ նույն քանակությամբ մարդիկ կգային նրանցից օրհնություն ստանալու։ Մի խոսքով՝ տվող լինի ուզող միշտ էլ կգտնվի։ 
Հ Գ Հետին մտքով չհասկանաք։

----------

Մուշու (24.06.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ինձ ինչ որ մեկը կբացատրի, ինչի՞ ա առաքելական եկեղեցու հետևորդը ուզում Հռոմի Պապից օրհնություն ստանալ: Ցանկալի ա մատչելի ու առանց աստծուն գովելու: 
> Շնորհակալություն


Երևի... որովհետև... մարդ ուղեղով հասկանում է, որ քրիստոնեությունը կարող է մասնատվել հազար ու մի իրար, կարելի է ասել, թշնամի տարբերակների, իսկ սրտով` ոչ:
Իսկ եթե կյանքումդ առաջնորդվում ես սրտով, ուրեմն ոչ միայն Հռոմի պապից կարող ես օրհնություն ստանալ, այլ նույնիսկ Դալայ-Լամայից էլ... :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (25.06.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Քսանհինգ տարեկանում հասկացա, որ Աստծո մասին ամեն ինչ գիտեմ:
Քառասունհինգ տարեկանում հասկացա, որ ամենը, ինչ գիտեմ, Աստծո մասին չէ:

----------

Վիշապ (17.04.2017)

----------


## anslov

".. հոգ մի՛ արեք վաղվա մասին, որովհետև վաղվա օրը իր մասին կհոգա. օրվա հոգսը բավ է օրվա համար:"

Ով որ հոգ է անում "վաղվա" մասին, զուր էներգետիկ վատնումներ է ունենում որը բերում է մարմինի ու հոգու անվերականգնվելի քայքայմանը :

"Վաղվա օր":
Կան մարդիկ, ովքեր դա դիտարկում են ուղղակի որպես օրացույցային վաղվա օր, իսկ կան մարդիկ, ովքեր հասկանում են "վաղվա օր" որպես /էսօրվա լեզվով ասած/ ապագայի դեռ չսկսված, չհաշվարկված պրոյեկտ:
Այդպիսի պրոեկտի կլասիկ օրինակ է - "գնացի մարդի ունեցա որդի անունը Կիկոս գդակը պոպոզ..."  և այլն:

Մարդու չհիմնավորված, ոչ ռեալության վրա հիմնված վախերի մեծագույն մասի սկիզբը փայլուն նկարագրված է "Կիկոսի մահ"-ում, սակայն  ոչ մի "վաղվա օրվա" մասին մտածող չի հասկանում, որ հենց "Կիկոսի մահի" գործուն հերոսներից մեկն է ինքը:

----------

Progart (16.04.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

> Էս ինչքան ժամանակ ա' կրոնական տվայտանքների մեջ եմ: Խոսքն անձնական աշխարհայացքիս մասին չի, քանի որ 18-19 տարեկանից մինչև հիմա ինձ դասում եմ թեիստական հավանականության դոքինզյան սանդղակի 6-րդ կետին (դե ֆակտո աթեիստ - "Ես հաստատ չգիտեմ, սակայն կարծում եմ, որ Աստծո գոյությունը խիստ անհավանական է, ու իմ կյանքն ապրում եմ այն ենթադրությամբ, որ նա չկա"): Բայց կրոնի նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքս պարբերաբար փոխվում ա, ծայրահեղ բացասականից մինչև անկեղծ համակրանք, ու ինձ թվում ա, որ մոտակա ժամանակներս դժվար էլ հստականա: Շատ չփիլիսոփայելու համար առօրյայիցս օրինակ բերեմ. շատերը տեղյակ են, որ բանակում կրոնը փաստացի պարտադրված ա, ու լիքը ոչ հավատացյալ զինվորներ, էդ թվում' ձեր խոնարհ ծառան, աղանդավորի հերետիկոսյան պիտակից խուսափելու համար ստիպված են ավելորդ կապիկություն անել:
> Բայց երբ հայտվում ա ոմն կիսագրագետ выскочка-սպա, ով իրան թույլ ա տալիս շատ կոպիտ վարմունքով ստորացնել համարյա աննկատ ձևով թելով խաչ գցած խելոք ու պարզասիրտ ծառայակցիդ, քո վերաբերմունքն էլ ա փոխվում: Ու եղբորս նվիրած խաչը, որը միշտ պահում էի գրպանումս, հիմա կախած ա վզիցս: Հենց էդպես:


Էս մոտեցումը շատ նման ա նման, որ ինչու են եվրոպաներում շատ կանայք առանց որևէ պարտադրանքի հիջաբ կրում. շատ դեպքերում, որովհետև հասարակական պարտադրանքը դրա դեմ ա, մարդը ուզում ա ընդդիմանա, վերահաստատի իր ինքնությունը և ի ցույց դնի՝ իր շրջապատին: Հա, ես մոսուլման եմ, հա ես հիջաբ եմ կրում, ու ի՞նչ: Ընդհանրապես ամեն ավոլրդ ճնշում հակազդեցություն ա ծնում, էն աստիճան, որ ասենք քեզ պես աթեիստը կարող սկսի խաչ կրել: Մի խոսքով, բարդ թեմա ա:

----------


## Moonwalker

*Մոդերատորական. «ինչո՞ւ ջնջվեցին վերջին գրառումները» հարցի պատասախանը թաքնված է թեմայի առաջին գրառմանը կցված մոդերատորականում:*

----------


## Rhayader

*Բանաստեղծական. ի պատասխան վերևի մոդերատորականին.*

- Ու՞ր գնացին գրառումները:
- Սու՜ս, գրած է մոդերատորականի տակ,
Կայուն ջնջված էդ անտերը
Զվարճանք էր մի դատարկ:
Երբ որ մոդերը գնա հետ
Իր հանգիստը վայելի,
Գրառումը զվարճալի
Այս թեմայում կծլի:
«Ելե՛ք,- կասի,- չաղ չաղ տրոլներ»,
Ու հենց նրանք կիմանան
Դուրս կհանեն գլխիկները,
Աչիկները կբանան:

----------

Moonwalker (14.08.2017), Progart (14.08.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

- Ինչու՞ էր Հիսուս քայլում ջրի վրայով:
- Որովհետև լողալ չգիտեր:

----------

Աթեիստ (03.11.2017)

----------


## IVI Art

Վերջերս մի տեսակ ավելի խորը գիտակցեցի ու տեսա, որ Հայաստանում խաչի ու ընդհանրապես, քրիստոնեության հետ առնչվող բաներ լուրջ պաշտամունքի տեղ ունեն: Ու դրանք թերուս կամ անգիտակից մարդիկ չեն կարծես: Ու մի տեսակ ինքս իմ մեջ ամաչում եմ ինչ-որ մեկին այդ առումով հակադիր բան ասել: Մի տեսակ հարգանք է ներշնչում այդ մարդկանց հավատը:

 Բայց ես մեկ այլ բանի շուրջ մտածեցի՝ որտեղից է գալիս մեր հավատի այդ հիմքը, պլատֆորմը: Մի կողմից ինձ թվում է, որ  նախկին հայկական բազմաստվածությունը ինչ-որ ապակողմնորոշող բաներ պիտի ունենար: Բայց յուրաքանչյուր աստված երևի թե ուներ հզոր նախադրյալներ՝ հետևորդներին կենտրոնաձիգ ուժով պահելու: Համաձայն եմ, հարմար է շատ երբ երիտասարդը հարկ եղած դեպքում իր աղոթքն էր հղում սիրո աստծուն, իսկ ասենք, նրա ծնողները՝ պտղաբերության աստծուն: Կոռուպցիայի աստված չկար, երևի կարիքն էլ չկար: Տրամաբանական է: 

 Բայց գոնե ինձ համար անտրամաբանական է, թե ընդամենը 2000 տարում, ԵՐԿՈՒ! հազար տարում ինչպես է մուտացիայի ենթարկվել քրիստոնեություն կոչվածը: Ես որպես մի անգրագետ պնդաճակատ, հակված եմ համարելու, որ դա հռոմեական ծրագիր էր, նախագիծ....կամ ինչպես են մոդայիկ ձևով ասում: Գլոբալիզացիայի: Այդ նույն կենտրոնաձիգ ուժը ստեղծելու համար: ու ծրագիրը մշակողները հիմար մարդիկ չէին: Փոքրիշատե գիտակից մեկը կարող է համարել, որ ինչ-որ անհավասարակշիռ, ամբիցիոզ,  ապօրինածին մի երիտասարդ հրեա կարող է այդքան հեռահար պլաններ մշակել?? 

Մեր հավատը: Այսօրվա հավատը: Խաչի ու այլ արտիբուտների: Չէ, չեմ կարծում, որ դա քրիստոնեությունն է բերել: Մենք ավելի լուրջ բաներ ունենք մեր գենետիկայի մեջ: Ես ինձ վիրավորված եմ զգում, երբ դա կապում են քրիստոնեության հետ: Այդ հրեա տղայի հետ: Մենք հավատավոր ենք, ու դա մեր մեջից է: Դրսի ազդեցություններից չէ: Ամեն! )

----------

